# Grey blurry dots on my photos taken with Nikon D40



## PinkyTheGreat (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello guys!

There is something wrong with my Nikon D40 (or the lens). I've just noticed that my latest ~50 pictures have two gray blurry dots on the same spot.
There's an example:






I don't have any warranty, so I'd like to try to fix it.
Any advice would be great!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 8, 2011)

Dust on the sensor.


----------



## PinkyTheGreat (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks! I'll try clean it up.


----------



## Overread (Oct 8, 2011)

In editing you can use the Spot Heal Tool (present in Photoshop and photoshop elements as well as most others, though might carry a different name in others) to remove the dust spots from your photo. Note that they'll typically appear with smaller apertures (bigger f numbers) which means they typically plague landscape and macro shooters the most; whilst those shooting at wider apertures might go longer before noticing them.

Cleaning the sensor can be tricky so do google up some guides - things can be as simple as an air blower through to dry and wet- clean processes - most photography shops also offer cleaning services as well. Note that you should not use compressed air canisters to clean the sensor since many contain liquids which will be blown onto the sensor (there are some specialist pure air compressed air canisters on the market, at a higher cost I think, but aimed at electrical and other areas where the liquid versions are not suitable). Also note that you should only ever use a quick burst of compressed air - too much and you can freeze the sensor (yes people have done that).

Best air clean is from a regular blow like a Giottos Rocket blower.


----------

